# Kings Of The Serras



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

*My 6" Xingu Rhombeus*


















*My 5.5" Manueli*


















I'm waiting for your comment.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice pics per usual Sir...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice.......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, good lookin' Serras.

Do you plan to grow them into monsters?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice pictures and fish


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanx broths. Yes ı do


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That manny looks awsome man


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

My old sanchezi was a BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! by far one of the meanest piranha i ever had.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I like the look of that rhom.. definately a keeper. Can't wait to see that manny when his gills turn red in about another year or 2.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm waiting for a member to turn up a 15 inch Manny. I hope you don't grow bored of him and this website doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. I love my serra. I am feeding a long time togather.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

calienteboyy said:


> Thanks guys. I love my serra. I am feeding a long time togather.


what


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice Ps!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

your manueli looks sweet


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

piranha303 said:


> Thanks guys. I love my serra. I am feeding a long time togather.


what
[/quote]
when

Thanks boys


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

ow baby nice pics man clean!


----------



## burak (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice Mustafa


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks bro.
Sanada thanks abi.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

both are nice specimens, but they still got a longggg way to go to be kings! LOL


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome looking serras


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> both are nice specimens, but they still got a longggg way to go to be kings! LOL


yes hehe.thanks guys.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice fish man i love the manuli the rhoms kick a-s tooo


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> nice fish man i love the manuli the rhoms kick a-s tooo


Thanks bro.


----------

